# Android Handy mit PC fernsteuern ?



## SgtWigglytuff (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Forenuser,
mich würde interessieren ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt mein Android Handy vom PC aus zu steuern, am besten so dass ich am Handy nichts mehr drücken muss und sich die Verbindung einfach aufbaut.
Ich habe nämlich vor einen kleinen Server bei mir zu hosten und da wäre es nötig auch einige Apps per Remotekontrolle ausführen zu können. Mit Teamviewer geht es jedenfalls nicht da man dort immer erst die Verbindung akzeptieren muss.
Das Handy ist gerootet und ein Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## onliner (28. Dezember 2013)

Dazu gibt es viele Tools.

Der einfachste weg geht mit Teamviewer uns MyPhoneExplorer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce9vSaRl2RE
Oder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aER3OAsDXZg


----------



## SgtWigglytuff (28. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ich beide schon TeamViewerr erfprdert eine Bestätigung durch das Smartphone un PhoneExplorer geht leider nur mit USB.
Trotzdem danke


----------

